# Are these reputable breeders?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

If you know anything about these breeders - GOOD and BAD - please let me know. Thank you!  

Heavenly Hedgehogs
Connie Crawford-Redman
Winnipeg, MB


Hedgieshaven
Kristeen Peddle
Oshawa, Ontario


Ontario Exotics
Matt Scott
Hamilton, Ontario


Paulo Madureira
Brampton, Ontario


Prickles & Giggles
Susan Burt
Kitchener, Ontario


Sarah's Hedgies
Sarah Winfield
Innisfil, Ontario


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Connie Crawford has retired due to illness.
Kristine Peddle hasn't been breeding for numerous years
Matt Scott is no longer breeding
Paulo Madureira I'm not sure about. I've heard people haven't been able to get a hold of him, but I don't know if he'es retired or not.
Susan Burt is still breeding as far as I know.
Sarah Winfield is still breeding but I think someone on here had an issue with her recently. Maybe someone else remembers.

I recommend Hedgehog Grove. http://www.hedgehoggrove.com/home.html I am mentoring them. She will be great


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I also highly recommend Hedgehog Grove. I haven't bought one of her babies (yet!) but that will definitely be where my next hog comes from. PapilionRu is so passionate for her hogs, and she's given me such amazing, live saving advice and support with my sick little guy, and he wasn't even from her. If you're looking for a hog in Ontario, I don't think you'll find any better.


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Heavenly Hedgehogs
Connie Crawford-Redman
Winnipeg, MB
Paulo Madureira
Brampton, Ontario

I contacted Paulo Madureira and Connie Crawford-Redman, they both said they are still breeding...

Paulo's website: paulospets.com


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Connie must have started back up. She posted on here a while back selling off her herd.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I third Hedgehog Grove!!! She is very polite, nice, and knowledgeable and her hoglets are gorgeous! :mrgreen:


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Connie must have started back up. She posted on here a while back selling off her herd.


Hi Nancy  I did find great homes for several hedgehogs, but decided , once I recovered from being so sick all summer-- that I really couldn't couldn't imagine life without hedgehogs! I have raised them for 14 years, and realised there was no way I would want to not have them in my life. I now have a smaller herd and am quite happy, they are wonderful and I enjoy everything about the hobby. From the hedgehogs themselves and the babies, to meeting the new hedgehog parent(s), and finding wonderful homes for them, and meeting other breeders. I place my babies locally mostly, but do ship occasionally. I get to know the people that are wanting babies, there have been times I have turned down people, due to not feeling they wanted them for the right reasons, or I just got a bad feeling about them for different reasons. 
Now that I am self employed (pet sitting in other's homes), I will have more time to be involved on forums and groups and look forward to doing so.
Connie


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Sarah's Hedgies sold me Bobo with mites and was very rude to me. She offers no guarantees, no papers, no anything and I honestly don't even think she's legit. I'm speaking from my own experience though...But I really really really really REALLY was not pleased with her service at all. I feel as though I rescued Bobo and that's how I look at it so i don't get pissed off lol. I ordered a CSW from Hedgehog grove and she was very nice via e-mail and I really wish I would have found her website first.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Connie, I'm glad you are feeling better and are still involved with the hedgehogs and babies.  

habs_chick, Thanks for replying. I knew someone had issues with Sarah.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Nancy said:


> habs_chick, Thanks for replying. I knew someone had issues with Sarah.


...no problem!!! I love letting people know! The less customers she gets the more careful she'll be next time. Word of mouth goes a long way  ...I'm just upset that i had to pay so much within the first week of having him. And the fact that she wouldnt own up to the fact that she sold me a sick hedgie. She still thinks it could not have been from her other hedgies even though my vet says he clearly had them before he came home ...ugh. But anyways I'm just glad it was me who got bobo and not someone else who wouldn't of known what to do.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Connie, I'm glad you are feeling better and are still involved with the hedgehogs and babies.  quote]
> 
> Thanks Nancy


----------

